# [SOLVED] GTA 4 crash at startup



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello everyone,

Recently i wanted to play some grand theft auto 4, so i decided to blow the dust of the box and install it, but whenever i start the game nothing happens for a while and then it says that gta iv has stopped working. I run 64bit windows 7 and have all drivers updated. GTA 4 is updated to the latest version and so is gfwl. Anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?

Thanks in advance, Marco van Dijk


----------



## Splinterwasp (Jul 10, 2011)

I would advise you check that you have all the redistributables needed to run the games, also have the correct DirectX installed and have all up to date Video card drivers, And last but not least run the game in administrator mode if you are using windows Vista or 7.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: GTA 4 crash at startup*



Splinterwasp said:


> I would advise you check that you have all the redistributables needed to run the games, also have the correct DirectX installed and have all up to date Video card drivers, And last but not least run the game in administrator mode if you are using windows Vista or 7.


I did all those things, but sadly it didnt work. Thanks for the help though


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: GTA 4 crash at startup*

Are you running the came in compatibility mode?
Sometimes GTA also needs to be installed in compatibility mode for XP.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: GTA 4 crash at startup*



wrench97 said:


> Are you running the came in compatibility mode?
> Sometimes GTA also needs to be installed in compatibility mode for XP.


I tried them all but none of them work


----------



## Cybernifls (Jul 10, 2011)

*Re: GTA 4 crash at startup*

How about reinstalling the game completely? That would be my solution.


----------



## Splinterwasp (Jul 10, 2011)

Is this a Retail or digital download version such as 'Steam'? This may help the issue greatly


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: GTA 4 crash at startup*

It is the retail version. It has 2 DVD's in it.


----------



## Splinterwasp (Jul 10, 2011)

There may be problems with your registry I suggest uninstalling the game, running IOBIT ADVANCED SYSTEM CARE 
Run the defrag and repair registry and do the same for your HDD then restart your computer and reinstall.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: GTA 4 crash at startup*

So, i reformatted my PC and reinstalled windwos 7, (I always do that once/twice a year) And it did fix alot of problems, except this one. Right now when i start the game (Fully patched again) i need to login and then i see the mouse turn into a spinning DVD, but nothing happens...


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: GTA 4 crash at startup*

Fixed by starting live, logging in and then start the game...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know the resolution.


----------

